# How to turn regular back wheel into a fixie wheel?



## wolfereeno (Feb 12, 2004)

I just bought a new set of wheels for my road bike (although I RARELY ride it) since I really ride my cheap Pista all the time! 

Is there an easy way to convert my old rear wheel into a fixie wheel or is the only way to rebuild it with a different hub?


----------



## jeremyb (Jun 16, 2004)

wolfereeno said:


> I just bought a new set of wheels for my road bike (although I RARELY ride it) since I really ride my cheap Pista all the time!
> 
> Is there an easy way to convert my old rear wheel into a fixie wheel or is the only way to rebuild it with a different hub?


Surly makes an adapter where you remove your cassette body and swap this thing in there and it makes ur hub a FG hub. its on their website. i think its called the fixxer?

jeremyb


----------



## oldskoolboarder (Apr 16, 2004)

My Van Dessel came w/ a fixxer but I've only used it as SS. But those fixxers are $50. Personally, I'd find a used fixie wheel.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

wolfereeno said:


> I just bought a new set of wheels for my road bike (although I RARELY ride it) since I really ride my cheap Pista all the time!
> 
> Is there an easy way to convert my old rear wheel into a fixie wheel or is the only way to rebuild it with a different hub?


How "old" is it? Does it take a thread-on freewheel or a cassette?

If it is threaded, you can go medevil and use a BB lock ring with loctite. There are those (purists) that will tell you that you will end up dead if you do that, but I've never had a problem. You might want to use a front brake for a bit of insurance...


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

jeremyb said:


> Surly makes an adapter where you remove your cassette body and swap this thing in there and it makes ur hub a FG hub. its on their website. i think its called the fixxer?...


 The Surly Fixxer as with their desc:
_"Even if it ain't broke, you can still fix it with our Surly Fixxer hub converter. The Fixxer allows you to convert any Shimano cassette hub (except Silent Clutch and Dura Ace made before 1997 or after 2003) into a true fixed-gear. By simply removing the cassette body and replacing it with our adapter, you can use a fixed track cog and lockring for safe coast-free riding. A popular conversion for track racers, springtime trainers, fixed-gear commuters and messengers, the Fixxer includes all parts necessary for installation, including axle, bearing, cones, spacers, and axle nuts. Most converted hubs can be spaced 120, 126, 130 or 135mm, and can even be used with a freewheel if a freewheeling single-speed conversion is desired."_









I looked into the Fixxer, but the $50-ish price was too much in my book when you can get new basic fixed wheel for around that same price.


----------



## Jamieshankland (Jan 8, 2005)

Fix gear wheels take a lot of torque load, Its probably cheaper in the long run to find a track hub and rebuild the wheel so its dishless. Our shop grom thought he skip out on paying for new spokes and just use an old campy hub the way it was spaced and laced. After about 8 non drive spokes poped he changed his mind.

Lates


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

*If you have a brake, this set up works...*



filtersweep said:


> How "old" is it? Does it take a thread-on freewheel or a cassette?
> 
> If it is threaded, you can go medevil and use a BB lock ring with loctite. There are those (purists) that will tell you that you will end up dead if you do that, but I've never had a problem. You might want to use a front brake for a bit of insurance...


If you run a brake (and use it), then this set up will work fine. It does, however, behoove one to (a) put the cog and BB lock ring on as tightly as possible, and (2) check it after riding a few times. HARD backpedaling can loosen it, so use the brakes. 

As for Locktite, the "blue" stuff really won't make a difference as to whether the cog stays on or not. The Loctite "red" is vicious stuff, and you usually need heat to take remove it. I'd skip it unless you were going to trash the hub once the cog wore out.


----------



## wolfereeno (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks all

I think I'll stick with my regular pista wheel and not try one of these hacks. The rear pista wheel's gone out of true twice in about a year. I guess I could get it rebuilt or replace it.

The wheels from my road bike are old rolf vectors.


----------



## Thommy (Sep 23, 2003)

*don't forget...*



wolfereeno said:


> Thanks all
> 
> I think I'll stick with my regular pista wheel and not try one of these hacks. The rear pista wheel's gone out of true twice in about a year. I guess I could get it rebuilt or replace it.
> 
> The wheels from my road bike are old rolf vectors.


 Be sure and check out the oldskooltrack.com site for really cool articles and pics. WQhile you're at it, check out fixedgeargalley.com as well. goodluck.


----------

